# Sunglasses: your favorite MTB or cycling shades



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

I've recently been looking for a new set of sunglasses almost specifically for mountain biking and cycling. But it'd be nice to have something that's not so sporty, as say the Oakley jackets, for everyday use as well.
So what're your favorite pair of shades? 
I've been leaning towards the Oakley Turbine, Drop Point, or maybe Double Edge because they look like they would wrap nicely and still look okay enough for every day use. My head is also XL, so the turbine fits nicely as well. The new prizm lenses look pretty sweet too.

Thoughts? Opinions?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Wiley X for prescription sunglasses. Maui Jim otherwise.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

For Riding:
The timeless Oakley M Frame in Carbon with vented heater lens array.
Also like the Jawbone/Racing Jackets especially for prescription lenses.

For Everyday:
Vintage Oakley Titanium Why 3's. Light, under 16 grams you forget you're even wearing them.

M Frame's









Why 3's









MPH Carbon Jawbone's


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

These in black with mirror lenses. Great glasses, awesome glasses for $20!
Uvex Sportstyle 211 Sunglasses | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i have oakley racing jacket for riding (prescription/transistions) and half jacket for everything else (well got for riding and as the only sunnies I had for years they do double duty)


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Rudy project sunglasses. 

Either the Noyz or Rydon are what I like. 

For some reason I am not a fan of Oakleys like so many others are.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife and I really like Smith Parallel Max as something versatile and not as extreme looking as Oakley M. Still, I seem to use my clear Oakley M for almost all night rides.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I just got some flak jacket 2.0's with prizm trails. They're astonishingly good for overcast and under canopy.

Summer I have oakley fives squared polarized. They're very light and style works fine for everyday. I DON'T like swapping lenses since the frames are so light I feel like they don't have a lot of stretches in them before they could get loose or break.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Rudy Project


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

GeoDon said:


> Rudy project sunglasses.
> 
> Either the Noyz or Rydon are what I like.
> 
> For some reason I am not a fan of Oakleys like so many others are.


I would have gotten rudyies (even though I'm a bit of an oakley fanboy), but when I went to buy, it was $700AU for half jackets and $1200AU for Rydons, so...


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

I just tried the prizm daily polarized with the cross range frames. I had a couple issues: 
1) The frames were too airy. My eyes were very uncomfortable wearing contacts and using these glasses. Too much wind in my eyes.
2) My contacts reacted oddly with the lenses. My vision clarity decreased and it felt like my prescription was fighting the lenses.
3) The lenses scratch very easily. I wore them twice, one roadie ride and one short mtb ride. I wiped them off with the soft bag to remove a finger smudge, and that's it. For $230 these things should be more durable. The sales guy at the Oakley store was giving me a hard time about the scratches when I returned the glasses. Ridiculous. 
I think that wraps up my Oakley shopping. Time to look elsewhere.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

jsph_custer said:


> I just tried the prizm daily polarized with the cross range frames. I had a couple issues:
> 1) The frames were too airy. My eyes were very uncomfortable wearing contacts and using these glasses. Too much wind in my eyes.
> 2) My contacts reacted oddly with the lenses. My vision clarity decreased and it felt like my prescription was fighting the lenses.
> 3) The lenses scratch very easily. I wore them twice, one roadie ride and one short mtb ride. I wiped them off with the soft bag to remove a finger smudge, and that's it. For $230 these things should be more durable. The sales guy at the Oakley store was giving me a hard time about the scratches when I returned the glasses. Ridiculous.
> I think that wraps up my Oakley shopping. Time to look elsewhere.


Are you saying cleaning a finger smudge off with the soft bag scratched the lenses??? Or the scratches came from somewhere else? It doesn't seem feasible that the bag itself scratched the lenses?


----------



## jsph_custer (Feb 2, 2016)

big_slacker said:


> Are you saying cleaning a finger smudge off with the soft bag scratched the lenses??? Or the scratches came from somewhere else? It doesn't seem feasible that the bag itself scratched the lenses?


I'm saying the lenses scratch very easily. I don't know where the scratches came from, but I'd assume from being wiped with the bag. Like I said, I wore them twice, so the scratches could have been from small dust particles that I didn't notice when I wiped the lenses. I probably should have wet the lenses prior to wiping. Either way, that's way too delicate for MTB or cycling. It's just not practical for glasses that cost that much. On the trail I'm not going to stop to properly rinse and delicately clean my shades if I get mud on them while bombing downhill. I could, but I know I won't.
I'll probably look into getting another pair of prescription shades with a lighter tint (not polarized) and a better wrap that I can have a hard coating applied to the lenses for added protection. It'd cost about the same...maybe a few $ more.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Since I prefer clear lenses, or maybe light yellow, I usually ride in safety glasses. They're less than $10-$15 and have a close enough fit and finish to high end glasses that it doesn't even matter, plus, if you drop them into the rocks, as I often do, who cares? You can also find them with all sorts of lenses, photochromatic, whatever.

https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/?g...6gPCCMAYFps1Id_osESX1bz5ULMgeYbIXuhoCYQDw_wcB

I save my good sunglasses for everyday and driving where I won't be abusing them.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't wear the same glasses for cycling and walking around. 

My general sunglasses for the last thirty-years have been Rayban Wayfarers. I still have and wear my first pair. 

Cycling is different. I'd rather not have thin sheets of glass in front of my eyes in a crash and I want something a bit more knock-about so I mostly use tinted, or clear safety glasses. I have a collection of tinted glasses and i have to say that spending a lot of money on them makes no sense to me. Safety glasses do the job just as well.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

jsph_custer said:


> I'm saying the lenses scratch very easily. I don't know where the scratches came from, but I'd assume from being wiped with the bag. Like I said, I wore them twice, so the scratches could have been from small dust particles that I didn't notice when I wiped the lenses. I probably should have wet the lenses prior to wiping. Either way, that's way too delicate for MTB or cycling. It's just not practical for glasses that cost that much. On the trail I'm not going to stop to properly rinse and delicately clean my shades if I get mud on them while bombing downhill. I could, but I know I won't.
> I'll probably look into getting another pair of prescription shades with a lighter tint (not polarized) and a better wrap that I can have a hard coating applied to the lenses for added protection. It'd cost about the same...maybe a few $ more.


Totally agree that lenses geared towards outdoor sports should not scratch ultra easy. I've had good luck with oakley over the years. A few crashes and even some bullet fragments, never considered them fragile. I just got some prizm lenses and it would suck if they end up scratching that easy. It's muddy AF up here and pretty common for me to be wiping dried mud off. Don't want to have to be super careful of them.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

my jsut regular grey oakley lenses on my half jackets(and a setof clear lenses...also some old old razorblades), the lesnes stayed fine for years (coming up on 10 years for my half jackets)...but my iridium racing jackets, the lenses while fine there is an aweful lot of wear on them. not scratches, just areas where the coating has worn off, not as good if you ask me, at $AU850 a pair prescription


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Oakley Radar-lock Prism Trail lens for mixed light like Mountains, Radar Polarized for anywhere near water and high sunlight. I'm not in love with the brand but rather really like the vision clarity more than anything. I also have a third set of Oakley's for Road riding .


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Oakley Jawbreakers with Prizm Trail lenses for mountain biking and I swap out the lenses to Prism Road for road riding. I also use them for skiing when it's not snowing after swapping to Jade Iridium lenses. 

I don't use the same sunglasses when off the bike.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

POC Do Blade. Great frame with interchangeable lenses. They have a small vent on the top of the lens which allows for air flow so no matter what the air temp or how hot I am they don't fog. They also sit on my face in such a way that they don't get covered in sweat when I am really hammering. The downside is the price. If you can find them online for $125-150 you are doing really well. Otherwise, they cost $250+ full pop.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

I get a big discount on certain Oakley models. I have and love the Flak 2.0. I use them with prescription clear-black iridium photochromic lenses. They work great for me in almost all conditions. I also have contacts and use a set of Revo's with them but I rarely MTB with contacts as I see better with glasses and am going to wear eyewear regardless.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using Oakley Jaw Breakers for all my cycling, road cross, gravel and mtb, lots of coverage and some nice lenses, especially the prism lens. I used the Racing Jackets for my prescription and general non riding glasses.
I've used Rudy Project in the past, they make some pretty awesome glasses and lenses also.


----------



## Cap'n (Aug 11, 2016)

I like the army-issued ballistic eyewear. Different lenses for different light conditions, they are comfortable and stay on my face, and they can stop shrapnel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2017)

Cap'n said:


> I like the army-issued ballistic eyewear. Different lenses for different light conditions, they are comfortable and stay on my face, and they can stop shrapnel.


 I tried a pair of Wiley-Xs but the angle was too much for my prescription. Now I'm using a Walmart knockoff and they work pretty good.


----------



## lrodriguezvodak (Jan 5, 2017)

jsph_custer said:


> I've recently been looking for a new set of sunglasses almost specifically for mountain biking and cycling.....


So, I just recently got what I think are the *BEST RIDING GLASSES CURRENTLY OUT! *

I got the *Ryders Incline with Fyre Lenses. [Black with Grey]* They are a bit sporty, but not as douchey as the Oakleys and othe rbrands I have seen. The rimless top makes them almost invisible when looking forward mountain biking and especially road biking. The WILL NOT fog up. I have ridden the **** out of them and have had salty sweat burning my eyes and still no fog issues. The photochromic lenses are awesome! No more having to swap lenses. They adjust as I ride!! In the bright sun they darken up and in the dark, they go almost completely clear. I even wear them night riding. Now, they are probably the most expensive option, but I waited and got them on sale for $170 during the 4th of July sale. I'm sure they'll have another sale soon if you keep an eye out. But I cannot stress how amazing they have been. Here is a good review I looked at before purchasing.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tifosi with fototec lenses. Great optical quality, 100% uv protection, changes from clear to medium tint without noticing. <$100. 100% recommend.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

3M safety sunnies. Don't see why sunglasses are such a fashion statement.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

GRPABT1 said:


> Don't see why sunglasses are such a fashion statement.


Wank, isn't it?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

After a branch put a nice scratch in my big dollar Oakleys I no longer wear expensive sunglasses in the woods. I bought a pair of Tifosi Lore at the REI Garage for $25. Three lenses, clear, yellow mirrored and All Conditions Red which is what I wear on day rides. I also have a pair of yellow lens Smith & Wesson shooting glasses that I bought from Tractor Supply for $10. I wear these in low light conditions.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cuyuna said:


> Wiley X for prescription sunglasses. Maui Jim otherwise.


Yep. Wiley X Bricks here. Grey polarized for day and clear for night.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wiley X Peaks for everyday and Smith Pivlock v2 for riding. (I like the different lenses for trail rides, night rides and gravel rides.) 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I got some WileyX when I was active duty and loved them. Eventually got damaged doing work and went without for years. Bought some new ones several years later and loved them again, this time with transition lenses. They are damaged, and I keep meaning to buy new lenses for the frames...

Until then, I got some transitional safety glasses from work. I have used them on several races over the past several months (including an 8 hour and a 50 miler recently) where I would be in and out of tree cover. I really like them, and hard to beat for $20!

https://www.northernsafety.com/Prod...g-Clear-to-Indoor-Outdoor-Lens-Safety-Glasses


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

bump'n an older thread...

What recommendations do you guys/gals have, for good polarized sunglasses that fit over prescription glasses?

Early morning glare sucks for technical stuff + eye tears sucks when bombing down the trails in glary / ANY conditions!

Thanks for any advice / insight


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Oakley Flak 2.0 XL photochromic. Probably going to get another set of lenses this year, maybe the prism trail.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

My favorites were the Oakley Half Jackets, but they discontinued them. I did find that the lenses scratched if you looked at them cross-eyed though. I'm using Smith's now and I really like them. Way better scratch resistance, too.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Just picked these up, about the same price as replacement lenses for the interchangeable models.

https://www.6pm.com/p/oakley-evzero...55595&[email protected]@A5z:20180227201345:s


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I prefer revo's for no particular reason than I like the fit, style and lenses. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I love my Oakley Flak Jackets because they are filled with my prescription but that said, I love my Shimano photochromic glasses. They have better coverage than my Oakleys and work in sunny or cloudy/dark areas. My Oakleys work best in sunny conditions, not so much when there is overcast.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Aby N said:


> bump'n an older thread...
> 
> What recommendations do you guys/gals have, for good polarized sunglasses that fit over prescription glasses?
> 
> ...


For something that fits OVER regular glasses you'll probably want goggles.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I basically had to get Oakleys. (I chose the Flak Jacket XLJ) No other brand would do my strong prescription and progressive bifocals in a wraparound style. Oakley optics are truly incredible, the clarity is as good as or better than any glasses I've ever owned, be it riding glasses or just daily wear. The bifocals are low enough on the lenses to not interfere with my view of the road or trail but still work great for a glance at my cyclo-puter or phone or to squint at a mechanical issue. They're a really thought out, dialed design for cycling-expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Light brown or amber, works well in the tree shade.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I like Rudy Project.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

https://www.bombereyewear.com/

Inexpensive.
OSHA approved
they float.
all kinds of colors and styles.


----------



## fscandino (Dec 18, 2020)

I admire Oakley glasses. They are the best. 
_spam content removed_


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

X Series - Black Glacier Polarized


Ultra-Durable TR90 matte black wrap-around frame Premium Polarized ice blue mirror lenses with amber tint: 100% UV protection / shatter-resistant / salt water resistant / Hydrophobic / Anti-Reflective Sport frame with strong grip made for high speeds. Great for running, hiking and climbing...




shadyrays.com





I've been wearing Shady Ray's sunglasses for 3 years. They are the most comfortable glasses I've ever worn. I have a fat head and they don't feel like they are squeezing my head to death, plus they have a lifetime warranty. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Pretty much my sunglasses for everything....Oakley Gascan.
I have 2 pairs.


----------



## craftworks750 (Sep 23, 2008)

Been riding last few years with oakley radar ev path in red iridium been good till i custom ordered the wife polarised prizm polarised i know what im getting next. probably in jade too.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Almost all of my sunglasses are Smith, I ride with my Green Smiths with the amber lenses.

Steve


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

$15 clear safety glasses. Can’t really wear sunglasses on most of my rides because it’s too dark under the trees.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ve used the Oakley EV path with trail torch lens for a few rides now from bright and sunny to dark overcast days……in and out through tree cover. So far no complaints and give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

The cheaper the better! I suck at damaging both glasses & watches. Bonus if they're polarised...


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Oakley Radar Path. And I have another pair of Oakley’s for off bike stuff. I’m happy with fit for riding. I have Maui Jim’s but not in the bike.


----------

